# dj bike on a budget



## speedyeddie (Feb 19, 2009)

been trolling around the site and want to get into dirt jumping and have a 900 dollar budget and can't find a good used bike around here. the only lbs by my house can order me an 09' specialized P.1 or a 09' haro thread 1. the P.1 is going for 910 and the haro is gonna be 800. should i go ahead and shell out the extra bill for the P.1 or go with the haro? i know both bikes come with low dollar components that will need upgrading but i want a solid frame i can keep for years and is worth building up. thoughts? thanks


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

id go haro because i think all specialized are overpriced
never rode the p1 but the haro rides really nice i think


----------



## speedyeddie (Feb 19, 2009)

what about frame strength and long term durability? who is the winner, P.1 or haro thread 1?


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

p1 is chromo wich i think is better but im pretty sure haro makes a chromo dj bike now to but dont the price


----------



## Booge61 (Feb 5, 2005)

Giant makes great dj bikes. i have a stp single speed the frame is great, the geometry feels great, and is light and durable.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

'09 P1 all the way, it has the best paint job of all the '09 bikes. The bike is actually pretty well equipped, I have no doubt you would love it, you will have to ride it a lot to get used to the weight. But, it eventually feels nimble if you ride it enough.


----------



## frostee (Feb 19, 2009)

*another noob*

bro, im lookin too. i like the P.1 because the chromoly frame would probably suit my 210 lbs well and the bikes gonna take a thrashing :thumbsup:


----------



## frostee (Feb 19, 2009)

*dj gurus*

how about a simple comparo of all the entry level dj bike frames from the major manufacturers like specialized, haro, gt, gary fisher, cannondale, giant, etc.... for a noob (strength, geometry, durability)? thanks a ton bros :thumbsup:


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

frostee said:


> bro, im lookin too. i like the P.1 because the chromoly frame would probably suit my 210 lbs well and the bikes gonna take a thrashing :thumbsup:


Check with your Specialized Bike Dealer, they used to offer a lifetime warranty on some of their frames. The Dealer said my '08 P2 had the lifetime warranty, good thing to know, these are expensive bikes that will see action. As far as the others go, I hear good things about the Giant STP on street, not as sure about DJ'ing it. Honestly, if I were to do it again, I would have listened to some of the more experienced guys here and built up a full custom Black Market bike (check out their Riot Complete). Yes, it would have cost more, and perhaps been a pain in the ass to get it together. The P Bike is a great bike for sculpted dirt jumps, and it does have some street moves, but overall I find the bike to be a bit heavy and the manual point is a bit high. But, I have had no serious issues with the bike, so overall I am pleased - but, my next bike will be a custom bike.


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

haro thread 1...
http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/tab2_subNav2.php
about $830 and has pretty much the same parts as the P.1 just not the specialized name.. Plus EVERYONE and their mother has a specialized. Great bikes but Compare the components that they come with. Plus the Thread 1 is lighter. Like I said very similar entry components. I've got the thread 8 and ss it up. replaced the fork and brake stem handlebar seat... etc. Solid bike love the frame plus not many people have it. I cant speak for the Giant STP but they look solid.

p.s. the haro thread frames are designed to go from gears to ss no prob.. just need the gear. pretty cool I think for different areas of riding.


----------



## SKOOBEY (Feb 19, 2009)

im kinda a clyde dirtjumper (200 #) so i bought the P.1 because i wanted chromo and the paint job is tits! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry to keep posting this.... Same questions get the same answer.... This is a really good deal.

$600 shipped.

https://oldskoolcycles.com/DK_Xenia.aspx


----------

